# Why Men Don't Talk in Toilets



## Dick-Vanagogo (Nov 26, 2010)

I needed to pay a visit, so I found a public toilet that had two cubicles.

One of the doors was locked.

So I went into the other one, closed the door, dropped my trousers and sat down.

A voice came from the cubicle next to me: 'Hello mate, how are You going?'

Although I thought that it was a bit strange, I didn't want to be rude,

So I replied 'Not too bad thanks.'

After a short pause, I heard the voice again 'So, what are you up to?'

Again I answered, somewhat reluctantly,

'Just having a quick poo.. 

How about yourself?'

The next thing I heard him say was ..... 

'Sorry mate, I'll have to call you back. 

I've got some dick head in the loo next to me answering everything I say.'


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dick-Vanagogo said:


> I needed to pay a visit, so I found a public toilet that had two cubicles.
> 
> One of the doors was locked.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Now that was funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Classic!! Thanks!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: like it

Graham


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*why men dont talk in toilets*

very funny but could be true


----------

